# O co chodzi w tym gentoo czyli odinstalowanie i instalowanie

## rofro

Mam pytanie odnośnie gentoo. 

Otóż w wątku https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=192806

opisałem jak sobie poradzić z takim pewnym problemem. I tak o to postawiłem sobie pytanie jak odinstalowywać programy w gentoo. Kilka moich wniosków i pytań

1.ODINSTALOWANIE

1.1. emerge --depclean może bardzo uszkodzić twoje gentoo (emerge clean często niczego nie pokazuje), ponieważ usuwa różne pakiety, które nie wiem JAKA CHOLERA są wyświetlane że można je usunąć. Tego nie rozumiem. Czyli depclean odpada.

1.2. W takim razie co zostaje? badanie pliku ebuild? czy może zapisywanie jakimś automatem który pakiet czego wymagał?

2.INSTALOWANIE

2.1 Stabilne czy Niestabilne

Tutaj jest sprawa ciekawa że mamy do wyboru dwie opcje, albo stabilną albą niestabilną i tu jest kilka wariantów:

2.1.1. użycie ACCEPT_KEWORDS="~<arch>" emerge foo

Ten sposób jest o tyle ciekawy że pakiet foo zainstaluje z niestabilnej gałęzi, ale także inne pakiety też, chociaż nie muszą one być zainstalowane z gałęzi niestabilnej. 

2.2..2 Jeśli nie chcemy żeby wszystkie pakiety zależne były instalowane z gałęzi niestabilnej, to pakiet, który chcemy zainstalować dodajemy do 

/etc/portage/package.keywords (możliwe że do package.umask - nie jestem pewien)

w postaci:

net-www/mozilla-firefox-bin ~x86

Ale to nie zawsze działa, mimo że każdy zależny pakiet dodamy w ten sposób do package.keywords, poza tym może to być trochę męczące, a chyba nie o to chodzi w gentoo

2.2. emerge -u world czy emerge -U world

To są dwa sposoby na upgradowanie systemu do nowszej wersji. 

2.2.1 Pierwszy sposób zachowa się bardzo cieawie, czyli downgraduje pakiety do wersji stabilnych. Co to dla nas oznacza? ano że wszystkie które instalowaliśmy jako niestabilne będą zastąpione przez stabilne. Ale chyba nie tego chcemy. 

2.2.2. Używamy więc emerge -U world

Ale jak się możemy dowiedzieć na przykład w wątku 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1060314#1060314

to nie jest najlepszy sposób, właściwie nie zalecany. Bo wszystko się pochrzani. Autor postu zaleca używanie package.keywords, ale jak już napisałem nie zawsze da się zainstalować tak, a poza tym przy większej ilości pakietów to się może stać męczące. 

3. WNIOSKI

3.1. Do odinstalowania musisz używacz zewnętrznych narzędzi, bo clean nie działa, depclean rozwala system. Ale zewnętrzne nie są tak pewne jak te wbudowane w system. Czyli tylko instalacja jest automatyczna, a deinstalacja rozwala system. 

3.2. Jeśli chcemy mieć system z aktualnymi pakietami, to wszystko albo nic. Czyli możemy sobie dodać ~<arch> do ACCEPT_KEWORDS już na początku do make.conf.  Gdy będziemy chcieli pojedyncze pakiety mieć niestabilne to już nie możemy upgradować wszystkich pakietów na raz. 

Więc zostaniemy z na przykład z wersją rhythmboxa 0.6.3 gdy już jest .0.8.3, albo gimpa 2.0.0, mimo że już just 2.0.2 (a nawet 2.1.1). 

3.3. Więc jak widać gentoo także nie jest rozwiązaniem na dystrybucję bleeding edge. A może się mylę. 

Poprawcie mnie w czym się mylę, jak można obejść ten problem, czyli mieć dystrybucję 

a) stabilną, z niektórymi pakietami niestabilnymi,

b) łatwą deinstalacją z zależnościami,

c) łatwym upgradem systemu.

pozdrawiam

Roman

----------

## _troll_

Uzywam gentoo, bowiem tutejsza ~x86 jest stabilna jak cholera. Nie spotkalem progsa, ktory nie chcial by sie skompilowac (no dobra - byly dwa, ale zalatalem i wyslalem info na bugs.gentoo.org, wiec nie bylo to cos z czym nie mozna sobie poradzic  :Smile:  ).

Wielu osob stawialo system z ~x86 i nie bylo problemow. Szczerze polecam (za chwile pewnie kilka osob wysle posta, ze to jest niestabilne, ale ja nic prawdziwie 'niestabilnego' nie zauwazylem.... jeli jest - to dajcie znac - moze bede w stanie naprawic).

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## nelchael

E tam  :Smile:  Mi takie cos dziala idealnie:

```

nelchael@nelchael nelchael$ sudo cat /etc/portage/package.keywords 

x11-base/xorg-x11               ~x86

x11-terms/xterm                 ~x86

app-editors/scite               ~x86

mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird ~x86

net-www/mozilla-firefox         ~x86

media-gfx/gimp                  ~x86

media-libs/freeglut             ~x86

app-cdr/k3b                     ~x86

gnome-extra/gdesklets-core      ~x86

x11-plugins/desklet-psidisplays ~x86

x11-plugins/desklet-psisensors  ~x86

x11-plugins/desklet-clock       ~x86

nelchael@nelchael nelchael$ 

```

Pakiety ~x86 to nie pakiety niestabilne, to takie, ktore nie zostaly jeszcze dostatecznie przetestowane na gentoo.

PS. Co do package.keywords: zastanawiam sie nad wpisaniem ~x86 do make.conf  :Twisted Evil:  (cytujac pewna osobe: "jest nudno jak wszystko dziala")

----------

## mkay

 *rofro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1.ODINSTALOWANIE
> 
> 1.1. emerge --depclean może bardzo uszkodzić twoje gentoo (emerge clean często niczego nie pokazuje), ponieważ usuwa różne pakiety, które nie wiem JAKA CHOLERA są wyświetlane że można je usunąć. Tego nie rozumiem. Czyli depclean odpada.
> ...

 

zajrzyuj tu: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=183362. depclean jest naprawde fajne o ile wie sie, jak go uzyc.

 *rofro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2.INSTALOWANIE
> 
> 2.1 Stabilne czy Niestabilne
> ...

 

w gentoo, mimo, ze oficjalnie sa to galezie 'stable' i 'unstable', to praktycznie mozna powiedziec, ze sa ne odpowiednio stabilna i testowa (a nie nietabilna). w ~arch raczej wszystko dziala (mowie o ~x86, bo tylko z tym mam do czynienia, ale podejrzewam, ze na innych architekturach jest podobnie). czasem zdarzaja sie drobne problemy jak na przyklad zla konfiguracja domyslna (np nie tak dawno po zainstalowaniu lilo automatycznie odpalal sie dolilo albo w sambie domyslnie probowal odpalic sie wins przez co ubijane byly smbd i nmbd), ale sa to drobne bledy, z ktorymi srednio zaawansowany linuksiarz sobie poradzi

 *rofro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2.2..2 Jeśli nie chcemy żeby wszystkie pakiety zależne były instalowane z gałęzi niestabilnej, to pakiet, który chcemy zainstalować dodajemy do 
> 
> /etc/portage/package.keywords (możliwe że do package.umask - nie jestem pewien)
> ...

 

do /etc/portage/package.keywords jezeli sa maskowane przez keyword (zapisany w ebuildzie), do package.umask, jezeli zamaskowany w pliku /usr/portage/profile/package.mask (uwaga: zanim odmaskujesz tak zamaskowany pakiet, warto przeczytac te pare slow z jakiego powodu pakiet jest zamaskowany (jest to napisane bezposrednio przy maskowaniu w w/w pliku)) 

 *rofro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ale to nie zawsze działa, mimo że każdy zależny pakiet dodamy w ten sposób do package.keywords, poza tym może to być trochę męczące, a chyba nie o to chodzi w gentoo
> 
> 

 

musi dzialac. moze po prostu probujesz odmaskowac w zlym miejscu

 *rofro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2.2. emerge -u world czy emerge -U world
> 
> 

 

zawsze uzywalem -U, ale ostyatnio poczytalem troche opisow czemu pmaskuja pakiety i jednak sklamniem sie do -u. 

dlaczego? -U nie powoduje tylko powrotu do wersji stabilnych. czasem zdarza sie, ze po wypuszczeniu danego programu odkrywaja w nim powazna dziure, przez ktora cos moze byc niestabilne, narobic sporo balaganu albo spowodowac jeszcze inne problemy (np.: rsync 2.6.2 jakis czas temu, ktory nie chcial wspolpracowac z mirrorami gentoo). w tym momencie pakiet zostaje zamaskowany, a uzywajac -U caly czas mamy ten 'zepsuty'

co do odmaskowywania pakietow w /etc/portage/.., to napisze jeszcze raz - musi dzialac i tak powinno sie to robic

 *rofro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3.1. Do odinstalowania musisz używacz zewnętrznych narzędzi, bo clean nie działa, depclean rozwala system. Ale zewnętrzne nie są tak pewne jak te wbudowane w system. Czyli tylko instalacja jest automatyczna, a deinstalacja rozwala system. 
> 
> 

 

sorry, ale to bzdura.. obecna instalacje gentoo mam od 12-18miesiecy. od zawsze uzywam depclean i zyje...;>

 *rofro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3.2. Jeśli chcemy mieć system z aktualnymi pakietami, to wszystko albo nic. Czyli możemy sobie dodać ~<arch> do ACCEPT_KEWORDS już na początku do make.conf.  Gdy będziemy chcieli pojedyncze pakiety mieć niestabilne to już nie możemy upgradować wszystkich pakietów na raz. 
> 
> 

 

rowniez sie nie zgadzam. nigdy nie mialem problemow z tym mechanizmem

----------

## _troll_

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> Pakiety ~x86 to nie pakiety niestabilne, to takie, ktore nie zostaly jeszcze dostatecznie przetestowane na gentoo.

 

Okej - masz racje. Sa 'potencjalnie niestabilne', bo _ktos_ nie oswiadczyl ze sa dobre.

Tak czy owak - ~x86 rulez  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## nelchael

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tak czy owak - ~x86 rulez 
> 
> 

 

Jakos ciagle nie moge sie zdecydowac, zeby wpisac to ~x86 do make.conf.... jakos nie chce mi sie kompilowac wszystkiego od pocztaku jak cos padnie  :Neutral: 

O jakich dwoch programach pisales, ze nie dzialaly?

----------

## Poe

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> Uzywam gentoo, bowiem tutejsza ~x86 jest stabilna jak cholera. Nie spotkalem progsa, ktory nie chcial by sie skompilowac (no dobra - byly dwa, ale zalatalem i wyslalem info na bugs.gentoo.org, wiec nie bylo to cos z czym nie mozna sobie poradzic  ).
> 
> Wielu osob stawialo system z ~x86 i nie bylo problemow. Szczerze polecam (za chwile pewnie kilka osob wysle posta, ze to jest niestabilne, ale ja nic prawdziwie 'niestabilnego' nie zauwazylem.... jeli jest - to dajcie znac - moze bede w stanie naprawic).
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> ...

 

Ja  również stawiałem cały system na ~x86 i nie widze nic unstable. To samo jest z kernelkiem w wersjach rcX, niby niestabilne a jednak stabilne i nie boje sie ich uzywać.

----------

## nelchael

 *Poe wrote:*   

> To samo jest z kernelkiem w wersjach rcX, niby niestabilne a jednak stabilne i nie boje sie ich uzywać.

 

Jajka akurat tylko stabilne wole  :Smile: 

PS. ale to fajnie brzmi  :Wink:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## fallow

uzywam caly czas ~x86 , niektorych -* , niektore biore z cvs i rzadko mam problemy z tego powodu  :Smile:  , jak dla mnie to spokojnie monza uzywac ~x86

nelchael : w portage malo ktory kernel jest oznaczony jako stabilny , uzywasz gentoo-dev ?  :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

 *fallow wrote:*   

> nelchael : w portage malo ktory kernel jest oznaczony jako stabilny , uzywasz gentoo-dev ? 

 

nie uzywam jajek z portage, zawsze sciagam vanilla z kernel.org

----------

## _troll_

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> nie uzywam jajek z portage, zawsze sciagam vanilla z kernel.org

 

A wlasnie sie zanstanawiam od jakeigos czasu... czemu w portage nie ma vanillii 2.6??? Ktos zna powod?

BTW. Uzywanie vanillii nie jest IMHO najlepszym pomyslem.... Ale podonie mowia o moim paleniu  :Very Happy: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## nelchael

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

>  *nelchael wrote:*   nie uzywam jajek z portage, zawsze sciagam vanilla z kernel.org 
> 
> A wlasnie sie zanstanawiam od jakeigos czasu... czemu w portage nie ma vanillii 2.6??? Ktos zna powod?
> 
> 

 

Jak nie?

```

nelchael@nelchael nelchael$ esearch development-sources

[ Results for search key : development-sources ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  sys-kernel/development-sources

      Latest version available: 2.6.6

      Latest version installed: 2.6.6

      Size of downloaded files: [no/bad digest]

      Homepage:    http://www.kernel.org/

      Description: Full sources for the vanilla 2.6 kernel tree

```

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> BTW. Uzywanie vanillii nie jest IMHO najlepszym pomyslem.... Ale podonie mowia o moim paleniu 

 

 :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

 *nelchael wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*    *nelchael wrote:*   nie uzywam jajek z portage, zawsze sciagam vanilla z kernel.org 
> 
> A wlasnie sie zanstanawiam od jakeigos czasu... czemu w portage nie ma vanillii 2.6??? Ktos zna powod?
> 
>  
> ...

 

 :Smile:  Hihi. Okej. Tutaj nie szukalem  :Wink:  Ale niezbyt mocno wanilli szukalem - przyznaje  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## nelchael

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

>  *nelchael wrote:*   
> 
> Jak nie?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I tak juz mam 2.6.7 na systemie. Tylko na serwerze mam 2.4.26

----------

## Strus

Jeśli chodzi o odinstalowanie starszych pakietów poleceniem emerge to ja też miałem problemy ponieważ nie zawsze to działało tak jak powinno. Po restarcie zapominał np ustawien bash'a uzytkowników itp.

 *rofro wrote:*   

> 3.2. Jeśli chcemy mieć system z aktualnymi pakietami, to wszystko albo nic. 

 

No tak, ale zawsze można uaktualnić tylko wybrany pakiet bez wcześnijszej dezinstalacji. np. miałem thunderbirt'a 0.5 po wpisaniu emerge thunderbirt, thunderbirt uakltualnił mi się do wersji 0.6 i wszystkie ustawienia konta były zachowane

----------

## mkay

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> BTW. Uzywanie vanillii nie jest IMHO najlepszym pomyslem.... Ale podonie mowia o moim paleniu 
> 
> 

 

eee - a czemu niby? vanilia + to, co jest potzrebne (w moim przypadku praktycznie tylko vesa-3.0, na serverze grsec czy jakis openpax. po co wiecej?)

----------

## nelchael

 *Strus wrote:*   

> No tak, ale zawsze można uaktualnić tylko wybrany pakiet bez wcześnijszej dezinstalacji. np. miałem thunderbirt'a 0.5 po wpisaniu emerge thunderbirt, thunderbirt uakltualnił mi się do wersji 0.6 i wszystkie ustawienia konta były zachowane

 

Przeciez tak jest z kazdym porgramem (niezaleznie, czy uzywamy do instalacji/usuwania emerge'a, rpm'a czy innego apt-czegos)!! Kazdy program trzyma ustawienia w jakims pliku w ~, wiec nie zostana one usuniete przy usuwaniu samego softu.

----------

## fallow

 *aye wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*   
> 
> BTW. Uzywanie vanillii nie jest IMHO najlepszym pomyslem.... Ale podonie mowia o moim paleniu 
> 
>  
> ...

 

sa rozne gusta  :Smile: , zalezy co kto lubi / preferuje . ja lubie na deskop jeszcze troche dodac  :Smile: 

pozdro:)

----------

## mkay

 *fallow wrote:*   

>  *aye wrote:*   vanilia + to, co jest potzrebne (w moim przypadku praktycznie tylko vesa-3.0, na serverze grsec czy jakis openpax. po co wiecej?) 
> 
> sa rozne gusta , zalezy co kto lubi / preferuje . ja lubie na deskop jeszcze troche dodac 
> 
> 

 

hmm - zachec mnie;}

jest cos, co warto posiadac, a jest dostepne w patchach? pomijam supermount, bo uzywam submount. zalozmy, ze olwamy tez reisera4, ktorego byc moze nawet wyprobuje, ale to tez kwestia jednego patcha (bylyby wiec 2;>)

co jeszcze mogloby mnie zainteresowac? jest jakas zauwazalna roznica w predkosci przy stosowaniu tych magicznych schedulerow?

----------

## Poe

ja tam uzywam vivida odkąd powstał, wczesniej gentoo-dev-sources (na początku v 2.6.4 - 2.6.5). Jest dobrze, system stabilny i czy stable czy rc,, roznica zadna, no moze rc ma więcej opcji  :Wink: 

a propos, moze by temu topicowi nadać status How-Ta? w sumie przydatne i ładnie napisane.

pozdrawiam

----------

## fallow

 *aye wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hmm - zachec mnie;}
> 
> jest cos, co warto posiadac, a jest dostepne w patchach? pomijam supermount, bo uzywam submount. zalozmy, ze olwamy tez reisera4, ktorego byc moze nawet wyprobuje, ale to tez kwestia jednego patcha (bylyby wiec 2;>)
> ...

 

 :Smile:  dobra,ale to bedzie mala zacheta hehe  :Smile: 

to zalezy od tego co kto robi

ja na desktopie , na server staircase jest "nienajlepszy" widze wyrazna roznice w responsywnosci kernela.jakis prosty przyklad np. otwieram opere w tle mam okienko z kadu,przesuwam okienka i na staircasie szybciej odswiezana jest zawartosc .normalnie trzeba by zwiekszyc priorytet opalanych xow . w 2 zdaniach nie ujme tego prosciej i lepiej niz Con Kolivas 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> This is a complete rewrite of the scheduler policy for normal tasks built on top of the O(1) scheduler. The aim was to make a very lean simple but effective design scheduler that is intrinsically interactive and responsive instead of modifying an existing design with tweaks to make it interactive.
> 
> 

 

no i jesli komus nie pasuje staircase bo przydziela za wysokie dla niego priorytety to moze uzyc spa_staircase lub spa . jest jeszcze ebs ktory znowu zyje no i lubiany przez love`wcow nick`s scheduler ktory tez ostatnio jest znowu rozwijany.jest w czym wybierac  :Smile: 

w ck sa takze dodatki do staircase ,sched_iso,batch,range , wszystko jest wyjanione na stronie Con`a.

ja oprocz tego lubie posiadac jeszcze lufs,autoswap,config_hz

pozdro:)

----------

## mkay

 *fallow wrote:*   

> 
> 
> w ck sa takze dodatki do staircase ,sched_iso,batch,range , wszystko jest wyjanione na stronie Con`a.
> 
> 

 

czyli ogolnie polecasz ck? hmm - jakos nie pisales o wolk - nie bawiles sie tym, czy po prostu jest takie daremne, ze nie oplaca sie wspominac?;>

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ja oprocz tego lubie posiadac jeszcze lufs,autoswap,config_hz
> 
> 

 

do czego sluzy lufs? nie ma tego w ck (albo slepy jestem)

----------

## rofro

instalowanie przez package.keywords działa jednak. 

Można właśnie by zrobić how-to, bo w tym wątku za dużo chyba moich wątpliwości.

How-to Instalacja i deinstalacja

1. Czym skutkuje dodanie ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<arch>".

2. Dlaczego emerge -U jest niebezpieczne i co można zrobić.

3. Jak używać package.keywords.

4. Deinstalacja pakietów, dlaczego emerge --depclean może poważnie uszkodzić system (na przykład usuwa sys-apps/acl czy sys-apps/attr)

5. Nie uruchamiać na raz dwóch instalacji przez emerge

6. Kto ma pomysł jakiś co tu może się znaleźć?

----------

## fallow

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> czyli ogolnie polecasz ck? hmm - jakos nie pisales o wolk - nie bawiles sie tym, czy po prostu jest takie daremne, ze nie oplaca sie wspominac?;>
> 
> 

 

nie pisalem o wolk`u bo ostatnia wersja wolka z http://sourceforge.net/projects/wolk/ to 2.6.5...w wolku takze byl staircase i kupa dobrego stuffu  :Smile:  moje subiektywne zdanie jest takie , jesli patche z mm nie sa niezbedne i nie chce sie korzystac z r4 lepiej wybrac patchset nie na bazie mm.miewalem problemy z mm i w ogole zdania na jego temat sa podzielone.

czyli np. jesli chce sie uzywac staircase to ck jest dobrym rozwiazaniem.

co do cko , to kiedys byla "fajnie" gdy snpashot reisera bez mm byl swiezy  , teraz od 2.6.6cko1 nie ma owego w cko, wiec zostaje to co jest roznica miedzy cko a ck,co pewnie wielu takze satysfakcjonuje  :Smile: 

[edit] sa dostepne latki z reiserem4 przerabiane ze snapshotow pod mm[/edit[

 .kiedy mm jest swieze np. mm1 mm2 , mozna pokusic sie o przeniesienie calego ck pod mm , i dodac reisera4 , dalo sie tak zrobic bez uporczywych poprawek w  rc 267 dla przykladu.jesli chce sie uzywac staircase`a z reiserem 4 , mozna uzyc kotrejs z wersji xx dla ktorej xhiphux zrobil update ze staira 7.4 na 7.8, lub dodac do love staircesa , lub uzyc mojesow . na a co do innych schedulerow jak spa,spa_stair,czy hydra oraz ebs .do sa do wyboru w xx i mojesowych . xhiphux chyba zrezygnowal jednak z spa_stair. natomiast sportowal ebs .ebs jest teraz takze w nowej hydrze 1.3 razem z spa i spa_stair .no i jesli ktos lubi nick`s schedulera to wybor jest oczywisty - love ( w obecnym 2.6.7-love5 jest poki co cpu scheduler z mm) , i jest jeszcze w kilku inhych dostepnych na forum  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> do czego sluzy lufs? nie ma tego w ck (albo slepy jestem)
> 
> 

 

lufs wykorzystuje np captive-ntfs , nie ma tego w ck  :Smile: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

 *aye wrote:*   

> eee - a czemu niby? vanilia + to, co jest potzrebne (w moim przypadku praktycznie tylko vesa-3.0, na serverze grsec czy jakis openpax. po co wiecej?)

 

1) Jaka to vanillia skoro nakladasz 'to co Ci potrzebne'? Przeciez w ten sposob fallow stworzyl ebuilda do kolejnej vanilli, tak samo jak gosci od love, gentoo-dev, czy cala pozostala reszta siedzaca w portage i dookola!?! To wszystko mozna powiedziec ze sa vanillie...

2) Bo w vanillii _jest_ mnostwo bug'ow a czesc rzeczy jest niesupportowana (jak np. wspomniany przez Ciebie grsec, lirc ktorego dzisiaj chce odpalic, etc.). A bug'i sa - jak ten ostatni z DoS'em na iptables (thx fallow za dodanie latki  :Wink:  ).

Nie chcialbym byc zle zrozumianym. Nie korzystam z xx-sources, bo to juz przegiecie. Gdy mowie 'nie podoba mi sie vanillia' mam na mysli fakt, ze trzeba wlasnie 'troche dodac' - jak sam powiedziales (a ze trzeba to sie zorientuje kazdy po jakims czasie, ze czegos mu brak....). Korzystalem z love, ale wiecznie cos mi nie dzialalo (ponoc juz ten ext3 im dziala  :Smile:  ). Najlepsze z jakiego korzystalem jakis czas temu to bylo speedy-sources (grsec'a wlasnie mial), a obecnie siedze na vivid - latek sa te co trzeba, a zawsze mozna pogadac z fallowem zeby cos dodal  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## mkay

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

>  *aye wrote:*   eee - a czemu niby? vanilia + to, co jest potzrebne (w moim przypadku praktycznie tylko vesa-3.0, na serverze grsec czy jakis openpax. po co wiecej?) 
> 
> 1) Jaka to vanillia skoro nakladasz 'to co Ci potrzebne'? Przeciez w ten sposob fallow stworzyl ebuilda do kolejnej vanilli, tak samo jak gosci od love, gentoo-dev, czy cala pozostala reszta siedzaca w portage i dookola!?! To wszystko mozna powiedziec ze sa vanillie...
> 
> 

 

poniekad masz racje, ale jak widzisz - ja napisalem tylko o patchu na vese-3. nic innego nie bylo mi potrzebne. decydujac sie na jakis patchset dostaje od razu 10 patchy, z ktorych uzywam 1-2.

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) Bo w vanillii _jest_ mnostwo bug'ow a czesc rzeczy jest niesupportowana (jak np. wspomniany przez Ciebie grsec, lirc ktorego dzisiaj chce odpalic, etc.). A bug'i sa - jak ten ostatni z DoS'em na iptables (thx fallow za dodanie latki  ).
> 
> 

 

nie no - tak nie mozesz tego traktowac. ten bug bedzie naprawiony w nastepnej wersji kernela (albo nawet w jakims -rc). jedyna roznica, ze patch pojawil sie troszke wczesniej, ale... wlasnie - patch, nie caly patchset. jezeli komus zalezy na bezpieczenstwie moze zaaplikowac tylko jego i nie bawic sie w patchsety, a nastepna wersje kernela miec znowu vaniliowa

----------

## fallow

no i wlasnie po to mamy taki wybor  :Smile: 

jest vanilla , jest mnostwo patchow , jest mnostwo patchsetow , dla kazdego cos milego , i nikt nikogo do niczego nie zmusza  :Smile: 

jak to bylo w looney tunes ?  - "that`s all folks"  :Smile:  hehe

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## rofro

znalazłem bardzo dobry post o właściwym używaniu portage:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=171464&highlight=masked+package+mask

----------

